# Get fit and controling Diabetes



## Rob Fisher (18/6/19)

As Willy Nelson sings... "On the road again"... I was walking often before heading to Germany and I did walk 7-8 km's a day at the show but I have been lazy since returning... yesterday I started again and today I got a few personal bests!

Walking/running is the best medicine for Type Two diabetes... testing my sugar levels before and after the walk is amazing!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (18/6/19)

Congrats @Rob Fisher 
Great to hear!
Love that app

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/19)

Incidentally, not sure if its new or not but the other day I saw an ad on TV for a sugar testing device that doesnt require you to draw blood.... Was quite amazed - but I didnt get to see what product it was or how it actually works....


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/19)

Silver said:


> Incidentally, not sure if its new or not but the other day I saw an ad on TV for a sugar testing device that doesnt require you to draw blood.... Was quite amazed - but I didnt get to see what product it was or how it actually works....



Mmmm will do some research... but the little pinprick doesn't worry me one bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm will do some research... but the little pinprick doesn't worry me one bit.



@Rob Fisher , here's the thing I saw on TV
https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/libre/

One of the forum members PMed me with the link

I saw it for a few seconds being advertised while the Comrades was on - but I didnt catch the name. 

Check it out
I dont know if it is as accurate as taking blood (i doubt it) - but who knows

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , here's the thing I saw on TV
> https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/libre/
> 
> One of the forum members PMed me with the link
> ...



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! It actually seems better suited to Type 1 sufferers who need constant monitoring because you have to wear something all the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! It actually seems better suited to Type 1 sufferers who need constant monitoring because you have to wear something all the time.



Ok cool @Rob Fisher - just wanted to make sure you saw it.

One day the Apple Watch will check your blood sugar every hour and draw a nice graph....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

